# SDX 10 bottoming out



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I have 4 SDX 10" subwoofers in two seperate enclosures. Each cabinet is 2.25ft3 sealed. I'm using a Dayton 1000watt plate amp to drive them. At least one of the subs (pretty sure its only one) has been bottoming out since I first started using them. This is only when driven moderately hard. 

I'm questioning the cabinet volume first. Is the cabinet too large? The cabinet seems to model just fine.

Are others having this issue?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It shouldn't be bottoming out, it models well. You might have an air leak.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

There are no leaks in the cabinet. It's very well sealed.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

How about the drivers, did you use foam tape when you installed them?


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I didnt use foam tape, but the woofer and cabinet are very well sealed. I think it's the speaker itself personally. But I want to eliminate a few options before I decide to ditch them. 

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

We are willing to change any driver which has a fault so please let me know how we can help. 

Bob


----------



## ngjockey (Jul 29, 2013)

Are the drivers wired in parallel? If so, that may be too little impedance for the plate amp. You can try wiring the drivers in series but there will be a loss in sensitivity. In a recent test, with very different drivers, I found a 5.5 dB difference between parallel and series wiring.


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

Creative Sound said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are willing to change any driver which has a fault so please let me know how we can help.
> 
> Bob


:T :clap:


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Creative Sound said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are willing to change any driver which has a fault so please let me know how we can help.
> 
> Bob


I will take a look at each of the subwoofers individually. I have also built a new cabinet to test them in. I would prefer to fix the issue (assuming it can be fixed) before replacing or returning anything. 

I will report back soon. 

Thank you


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I've added some subsonic filtering and done some minor EQ work as well as lower the volume a bit. So far I the detination (bottoming out) has not returned while watching movies. I'm going to continue adjusting. My goal is to inrease the low frequency output, so this is a band aid for now.


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

ngjockey said:


> *Are the drivers wired in parallel? If so, that may be too little impedance for the plate amp.* You can try wiring the drivers in series but there will be a loss in sensitivity. In a recent test, with very different drivers, I found a 5.5 dB difference between parallel and series wiring.


also my thought


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

morca said:


> also my thought


Impedance will not cause detination. It's possible to much power will, but in this case each woofer is getting approximately 250 watts (this may be a stretch even). In my case only one of the woofers is/was bottoming out and they are all wired together.

I'm still going to run them through some tests. I need more bottom end.


----------

